# Breeding the Thai way , Is it good or bad?



## ascraes (Jun 8, 2015)

I have been awtching some youtube vids about breeding bettas then I stumbled upon a video that says "Thai way of breeding bettas",Can I use this way to breed bettas?is it a good way of breeding bettas?


Thank you for your answers and suggestions


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

It is pretty much impossible for people in the US to breed in the Thai way. We don't have the environment or weather for it, so it's pretty difficult to make happen.

Basically, the Thai way of rearing their fry is very intense, and results in fish that have a lowered lifespan, and a VERY high cull rate.

In my opinion, it's not worth it.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

There is no right nor wrong way to keep or breed this species. Anything that works for you is "right".

If you want to try the thai way which is basically breeding in small tanks, you'd have to consider environment aspects. To my understanding heaters can't be used in small tanks. Thus you'd have to breed in the summer, in a heated room, or place the breeding tank in a bigger and heated tank.

Another thing to consider is how badly the male will beat the female. She won't have anywhere to run off to. Low mentality females cannot/will not breed in small tanks. IME veteran pairs do best as they need shorter courtship time (-24 hours) while virgins usually need 3-7 days. When breeding in small set ups, I prefer using a tupper ware type of container - low 1g. It is wider thus can use live plants for a getaway.

I don't agree with the lower life span and cull rate. IMO that's personal preference. . . . I mean you can breed with the Thai method and grow fry the regular way - moved to bigger tanks. In other words you can combine or tweak methods and find something that best suits your availability. But you will definitely need to move fry much sooner unless you're willing to do water changes several times daily.

There is a member here who failed using the 10g method but produced 500 fry to adult using small tanks floating in a bigger heated tank.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm curious as to how it results in fish with a lowered lifespan? I wonder if the failure of many imports to thrive when exported to other countries is because they are unable to adjust to the difference in water conditions and environment. Otherwise, I've never heard of this method resulting in particularly short-lived fish.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The warmer temperatures and faster metabolism do seem to shorten the lifespan somewhat, and this has been measured in other species, but it is difficult to tell how much is due to "power growing" and how much is other factors - genetics, overall health, adaptive difficulties.

Basically, you're more likely to see a power grown fish live 2-3 years as opposed to 3-5 years, but the variance is so wide anyway, how could you even tell?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

As for my answer ... I can't vote. It depends too much on the individual fish and circumstances. There's no hard answer.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I do agree that warmer temperatures shortens life span, but not breeding method.

To my knowledge many Asian breeders bottle/jar their fry from a young age - before they show any signs of aggression. This will result in slower body growth but better fin development. So in this case I can't say that they power grow their bettas.

However it is true that scheduled feeding tend to drive them to eat more compared to if there were constant live foods in their tank. Repeated bloating may not be a problem when young, but they may have issues as an adult - which in turn often shortens their lives.

IMO weaker Asian bettas is more caused by water, climate, and/or parasites. Shipped bettas do not have the needed anti body (or what ever they're called) to fight these "new" parasites. Although the resulting illness may be the same, but the causes aren't 100% the same. Add lowered immune system due to transport to the equation, makes shipped bettas more prone to diseases. Even locally (country) bought bettas may have problems due to water differences. 
(** note in this case I see water, climate, and parasites as one package because personally I can't tell which factor actually started it).


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

For BREEDING purposes i agree with Indjo. --no wrong or right way.
However for the WELLBEING of the Bettas themselves, I do not believe the Thai way is good at all.
It's a catch-22.....we all love the beautiful bettas the Thai breeders produce but at the same time, it's not a good thing for these bettas to be stuck in those tiny bottles that I have seen in youtube videos. I just don't get how they can be cared for efficiently in the thousands of bottles. There has to be a high mortality rate.


----------



## willowwish (Jun 9, 2015)

I use a mix of both. I've had a great survival rate on fry using both Thai and aquarium.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

There is no right or wrong way. A combo of both methods has worked best for me. Thai breeders have no better or worse mortality rate, its more about the skill, experience and methods of each individual breeder. The goal is to get fry with as little damage as possible to the parents. Conditioning, flare training, water quality management and patience can play a role.


----------



## willowwish (Jun 9, 2015)

Out of my first batch of fry, I have 258 survivors at a month old. Only 2 show signs of flaws. I watch them like a hawk, I study them when I pull them for a water change... Only 2 have flaws. The only thing I'm doing that isn't Thai is having a heater (unplugged now due to 95 weather). I have tried just aquarium breeding and it never worked for me so I went the Thai way with one other step added to it... And my fry are great


----------



## ascraes (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for all of your replies guys


----------

